# Metro Manila



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

I've always wanted to show you around my city but two things prevented me from doing it sooner.

First - I find it very hard to take my camera everywhere outside the tourist areas. When I take it out of my bag, security will be quick enough to remind me that taking photos aren't allowed without permits. In most of these places, they will say that phone cameras are okay, but my phone camera pictures are crap.

Second - It's hard to explain what (Metro) Manila is. Wikipedia says,



> The term "Manila" is commonly used to refer to the whole metropolitan area, the greater metropolitan area or the city proper.


I'll try to define it through the historical periods of the Philippines that matter in its geographic boundaries, so we're on the same page when it comes to this thread's definition of Metro Manila.

Before 1571 - Maynila is one of the many city states in the Manila Bay area that form a larger Luzon Kingdom (Tagalog and Kapampangan lands). Maynila is located south of the mouth of Pasig River. Other nearby city states include Tondo (north of the mouth of Pasig River, now a district of Manila), also along the river but further inland are the city states of Namayan and Cainta. These city states traded with China, Borneo, other places in what is now Indonesia, and other places in the region.

1571 - Miguel Lopez de Legaspi 'founded' Manila (now the Intramuros district) with the surrender of the city state leaders after months of fighting. Many of the local nobility have retreated south to the town of Malate (now a district of Manila). The city was fortified with walls in 1574 as defense against Chinese pirate attacks. Spanish-governed Manila became prosperous and a truly global city through the Manila Galleons. This trade exchanged goods between the Old and New Worlds through ships that sailed between Manila and Acapulco.

1901 - American-ruled Manila is expanded to include the nearby towns outside the walls. These are now called the districts of the City of Manila.

1975 - President Marcos enacted a presidential decree to create Metro Manila. This Metro Manila comprises of the city of Manila (and the districts absorbed in 1901), and the nearby 3 cities and 11 towns (including Makati and Quezon City).

The boundaries of Metro Manila are clearly defined, because the cities that comprise Metro Manila have defined boundaries. But the actual metro area of Metro Manila (or National Capital Region/NCR) extends farther into the nearby provinces. This actual metro area is not as clearly defined, but locals and the local media refer to these areas as Greater Manila (Area) or Mega Manila.

Now that we're on the same page, the next post will have images.


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Heroes Park*
Muñoz Street, Ermita, Manila
105 meters away from Central Terminal Station


Ermita

Kapetolyo (coffee shop)

Ermita

Berlin Wall and Martial Law memorial

Ermita

Berlin Wall

Ermita

Universidad de Manila, from Heroes Park

Ermita


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Kartilya ng Katipunan Shrine* (renovated 2020)
Taft Avenue, Ermita, Manila
126 meters from Central Terminal Station


Ermita


Ermita

Manila City Hall clock tower in the background

Ermita


Ermita


Ermita


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

Manila Metropolitan Theater (1931, under renovation since 2015)
Villegas Street
Ermita, Manila
83 meters from Central Terminal Station


Ermita

My rough translation:
Started as a national theater according to the design of architect Juan Arellano. Inaugurated in 1931. Became a theater for Filipino and foreign artists. Showed operas, pageants, and Spanish and English plays translated in Tagalog during WWII. Partially destroyed in 1945. The ruins became home to squatters and were called Besa Boxing Arena. Partially restored in 1978 by the Metro Manila Commission.


Ermita

A few days after this photo was taken, the City of Manila held an awarding ceremony in the theater. It is still under renovation.


Ermita


Ermita


Ermita


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

I saw this building the first time when I was a university student way back I first joined SSC. A wing was partially renovated to house a government office. The 2015 restoration is the most serious one yet, and it looks like it's going to be more successful than previous efforts.

Many of Manila's art deco buildings, and other buildings built in the 1930s aren't as lucky as the Metropolitan Theater. I will return to this place to look examine more details and hope that someday the interiors will be opened to the public.


Ermita


Ermita

The back of the theater

Ermita

*Lawton Park N' Ride*
Doctor Basa Street, Ermita, Manila
12 meters from Central Terminal Station

It's located behind the Metropolitan Theater and right beside Central Terminal Station. This served as a terminal for buses that travel between Manila and areas in Cavite Province, as well as other public utility vehicles. It was closed when I took this photo, but I'm not sure if buses are now allowed to pick up passengers here anymore.

Ermita

*Lawton Underpass*
Taft Avenue, Ermita, Manila
This underpass used to be filthy and served as a temporary shelter for vagrants in the area. It has been cleaned up since, but it's yet to be renovated fully like the nearby City Hall Underpass.


Ermita


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

Lawton Underpass entry/exit

Ermita

*Hidden Garden*
Taft Avenue, Ermita Manila
173 meters from Central Terminal Station

Hidden garden is part of the larger Mehan Garden, which also includes Heroes Garden featured a few posts above. Mehan Garden was established as Jardín Botánico in 1858. These sections are now separated from each other by streets. Hidden Garden is likely called as such because it is hidden from street level by ramps that lead to Jones Bridge and MacArthur Bridge.


Ermita


Ermita

Hidden Garden Cafe

Ermita


Ermita


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great start!
I had not seen a thread about Manila before in this section.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Manila


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

weirdo said:


> First - I find it very hard to take my camera everywhere outside the tourist areas. When I take it out of my bag, security will be quick enough to remind me that taking photos aren't allowed without permits. In most of these places, they will say that phone cameras are okay, but my phone camera pictures are crap.


Why does one need a permit to take pictures outside tourist areas, do they fear terrorist attacks? I have actually had this same problem in Beirut many times, even in the areas most visited by tourists like the historic center (because that's where the parliament, the council of ministers, etc. are located), so I know how annoying this feels!


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

Gratteciel said:


> Great start!
> I had not seen a thread about Manila before in this section.


Thank you. There were a few in the past. Although I don't remember any recent threads.



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photos from Manila


Thank you.



WasabiHoney said:


> Why does one need a permit to take pictures outside tourist areas, do they fear terrorist attacks? I have actually had this same problem in Beirut many times, even in the areas most visited by tourists like the historic center (because that's where the parliament, the council of ministers, etc. are located), so I know how annoying this feels!


Partly due do potential security issues, but mostly to deter people from taking photos for commercial use. I understand that many residences would like to maintain their privacy, but some restrictions also apply to areas outside some commercial and office buildings. I have rarely encountered this in my trips to the US, the Middle East and elsewhere in Asia.

By the way, I use stills from the videos I take because apparently, videos from GoPro are mostly okay with those locations, but photos from DSLR cameras aren't. I also believe that foreign-looking people can get away with photography in these places too more often than locals.

Hidden Garden entrance from Liwasang Bonifacio

Ermita

*Liwasang Bonifacio*
Ermita, Manila
233 meters from Central Terminal Station

This place used to be called Plaza del Fortin, before the Americans renamed it Plaza Lawton, to honor an army general who fought in the Civil War, the Apache Wars, Spanish-American War, and lastly in the Philippine-American War, where he died.

In 1963, it was renamed after Andres Bonifacio, the father of the 1896 Philippine Revolution. Although the name Lawton persists, and functions as an informal name for the civic center of Manila (CIty Hall, Arroceros Forest Park, Mehan Garden, Metropolitan Theater, Park N Ride, Post Office Building) within the city's Ermita district.

Ermita


Ermita


Ermita


Ermita

Transcription:
Born of humble parents in Tondo, Manila on 30 November 1863. Andres Bonifacio founded the Katipunan, a secret society that launched the revolution against Spain in August 1896.

He wrote the Katipunan decalogue, some poems and essays, and first translated into Tagalog Jose Rizal's 'My Last Farewel.' He has been considered as the 'Father of the Katipunan,' 'The Great Plebeian,' and The Father of Democracy in the Philippines.

He died in 10 May 1897 in Maragondon, Cavite.

This monument was dedicated by the City of Manila in 1963, the hero's birth centenary, and this plaza was renamed, 'Liwasang Bonifacio.'


If you have heard of BGC (Bonifacio Global City), Metro Manila's newest CBD, it's named after this man.


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Post Office Building* (1926, rebuilt 1946)
Magallanes Street, Ermita, Manila
146 meters from Escolta Ferry Station
212 meters from Lawton Ferry Station
318 meters from Central Terminal Station

Architects Juan Arellano and Tomás Mapúa, as well as civil engineer Pedro Siochi y Angeles built the Post Office Building right beside Jones Bridge, because according to planner Daniel Burnham, it would have access to Pasig River, to easily move mail, and be in a central location.

Post Office Building behind the fountain of Liwasang Bonifacio

Ermita

Magallanes Street

Ermita

*Jones Bridge* (1919, destroyed in WWII, rebuilt 1946, partially restored 1998, fully restored 2019)
Connects Intramuros and Ermita districts south of Pasig River with Binondo (Chinatown) district to the north.
Beside Escolta Ferry Station
494 meters from Carriedo Station
541 meters from Central Terminal Station

La Madre Filipina sculptures on the four pillars of Jones Bridge

Ermita

Pasig River, Binondo, and Post Office Building from Jones Bridge

Ermita

Detail in a lamp post

Ermita


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

Jones Bridge replaced the older Puente España. During the period of Japanese occupation, it was renamed Banzai Bridge.

Chinatown is on the other side

Ermita

Escolta Ferry Station and Binondo from Jones Bridge

Ermita


Ermita


Ermita


Ermita


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

Last set of Jones Bridge images

Ermita

Although the 2019 renovation isn't exactly a restoration of prewar Jones Bridge, it sparked a renewed interest in the residents of Metro Manila, and made it 'Instagram-worthy' for many netizens. The City of Manila also centered its New Year's Eve fireworks show in Jones Bridge.

Ermita

The ongoing revitalization of this section of Manila is important because it connects the tourism-oriented southern section of Manila (Intramuros, the old city; Rizal Park and the museums in Ermita, and Manila Baywalk in Malate) with Binondo (the world's oldest Chinatown and recently hyped online for its food offerings), as well as the old commercial districts of Santa Cruz and Quiapo.


Ermita


Ermita

All images in this series were taken 17 June 2021. This covered only parts of the northern tip of Ermita district, and is a very tiny portion of Metro Manila. I hope you enjoyed this walk and we'll visit another place in the next post.


Metro Manila

Base map from Google Maps


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

We move on to Intramuros district with one of the more important monarchs in Philippine history

*Isabel II*
Magallanes Drive, Intramuros, Manila
94 meters from Plaza Mexico Ferry Station
273 meters from Escolta Ferry Station
565 meters from Central Terminal Station
679 meters from Anda Circle Bus Stop

Isabel II played an important role in the founding of the Casa de Moneda de Manila mint in 1857. She is also allegedly the reason why up until today, Filipinos use the word 'pera' for money. 


Intramuros

Earlier in 1855, Isabel II issued a royal decree that opened Iloilo, a Philippine city, to worldwide trade, which allowed it to export sugar and other products to the Americas, Europe, and Australia.


Intramuros

I can't read the inscription.

In front of Chamber of Commerce Building

Intramuros

The province of Isabela is named after Isabela II. Only 5 of the 80+ Philippine provinces are named after individuals. In Cavite Province, a town has been named after her successor, Amadeo I, and another town after her son, Alfonso XII.

*Puerta de Isabel II *(1861, restored 1966)
It's one of the 5 surviving gates of Intramuros (out of 8), and is the only one existing in the north side of the walled city.


Intramuros


Intramuros


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

Puerta de Isabel II walls

Intramuros

Puerta de Isabell II and Isabel II

Intramuros


Intramuros

*Bureau of Immigration*
Plaza Mexico, Intramuros, Manila
Beside Plaza Mexico Ferry Station
595 meters from Anda Circle Bus Stop


Intramuros

I cannot find additional information on this building, but from what I've read, this office has been located in Port Area and Intramuros for a while. I can imagine the building looking nicer when it was new. It's still operational so it must have been maintained somehow over the years. 

*Starbucks Muralla*
Muralla Street, Intramuros, Manila
86 meters from Plaza Mexico Ferry Station
580 meters from Anda Circle Bus Stop

I like this one because it's housed within a small section of the old city wall. Back when I was working for a company based in Intramuros, this coffee shop is one of the better places in the area to have coffee. Now, there are two Starbuucks stores inside Intramuros.


Intramuros

Commercial activity is limited in Intramuros and most dining establishments cater to the student population and employees from the 6 Intramuros government offices and shipping companies based in the area. There are a few finer restaurants, as well as shops that target mostly local tourists.


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Aduana/La Intendencia (1829, rebuilt 1876, repaired 1946, destroyed by fire 1979)*
Soriano Avenue, Intramuros, Manila
56 meters from Plaza Mexico Ferry Station
572 meters from Anda Circle Bus Stop

Spanish engineer Tomás Cortes oversaw the construction of this neoclassical building. It had been destroyed, rebuilt, damaged, and repaired several times. It housed the Commission on Elections when it caught fire in 1979. The National Archives has acquired this building in 1997, however, it is only starting to get repaired now.

Fenced in front of Aduana is a replica (2002) of a cruceiro from Galicia, Spain. Cruceiros are wayside markers for the pilgrimage to Santiago de Compostella. 

Intramuros


Intramuros


Intramuros

*Plaza España**/**Felipe II*
Our second royal in this walking tour is the Habsburg king Felipe II. Explorer Ruy López de Villalobos named two islands 'Las Islas Filipinas' after him in a failed expedition in 1544, but the name eventually applied to the entire archipelago.

With Aduana and BPI (site of old Santo Domingo Church) in the background

Intramuros

The monument was only erected in 1998, and it was inaugurated by Queen Sofia in 2000 as part of the celebration of the Philippine Centennial.

With BPI Intramuros and BF Condominiums (site of old University of Santo Tomas)

Intramuros


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Colegio de Santa Rosa - Manila (1750)*
Solana Street, Intramuros, Manila
202 meters from Plaza Mexico Ferry Station
473 meters from Anda Circle Bus Stop

When it opened, its name is Beaterio y Casa de Enseñanza. At that time, it was ran by nuns who educated orphaned girls.

This is the back entrance

Intramuros


Intramuros

*Plaza Santo Tomas/Benavidea Statue replica*
Intramuros, Manila

Miguel de Benavides is the third archbishop of Manila and founder of the oldest university in the Philippines, the University of Santo Tomas (UST), which used to be located in Santo Tomas Street. The original statue, as well as the university, had since moved to the district of Sampaloc in Manila.

In front of Colegio de Santa Rosa

Intramuros


Intramuros

BF Condominiums now occupy the lot where UST once stood

Intramuros


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

Plaza Santo Tomas and BF Condominiums
Intramuros

*Santo Tomas Street*
Manila Cathedral towering over these shophouses.

Intramuros

This one at the corner has significance in Jose Rizal's life, but I don't remember the details written in the signage, other than he stayed there for a time.

Intramuros

The white building to the right is Ayuntamiento de Manila

Intramuros

Street name

Intramuros


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

Manila Cathedral and Ayuntamiento de Manila from Santo Tomas Street

Intramuros


Intramuros

*Ayuntamiento de Manila** (1607)*
Cabildo Street, Intramuros, Manila
315 meters from Anda Circle Bus Stop
326 meters from Plaza Mexico Ferry Station

This was the city hall of colonial Manila, and it housed two alcaldes (city leaders), eight oidores (judges), a clerk, and a chief constable. The building was reconstructed post WWII and it now houses the Department of Treasury.


Intramuros

*Manila Cathedral** (1571, last rebuilt 1958, last renovated 2014)*
Santo Tomas Street, Intramuros, Manila
236 meters from Anda Circle Bus Stop
330 meters from Plaza Mexico Ferry Station

The current building is the 8th incarnation of Manila Cathedral. It had been damaged by fires and earthquakes before. The 8th building came about after the 7th was razed to the ground during WWII.


Its full name is the Minor Basilica of the Immaculate Conception, but Manilenos and Filipinos just refer to it as Manila Cathedral.

Intramuros


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

The 2012 renovation was conducted for earthquake retrofitting and subsidience prevention.

Intramuros

The 1863 earthquake severely damaged the Manila Cathedral and the Palacio del Gobernador (also rebuilt and pictured here)

Intramuros

Manila Cathedral has been visited by 3 popes: Paul VI, John Paul II, and Francis.

Intramuros

Transcription:
First cathedral built in 1581. Damaged by a typhoon 1582, and destroyed by fire, 1583. Second cathedral built of stone in 1592, and partially destroyed by earthquake, 1600. Third cathedral built in 1614, and destroyed by the earthquake of 1645. Fourth cathedral magnificently built in 1654-1671 by Archbishop Miguel Poblete and destroyed by the earthquake of 3 June 1863. Fifth cathedral built in 1870-1879 under architects Luciano Oliver, Vicente Serrano Salaverria, and Educardo Lopez Navarro, and solemnly blessed in December 1879. The center of the cross on the dome is a reference point of the astronomical longitudes of the archipelago. Destroyed during the battle of Manila in 1945.Seventh Cathedral reculstructed 1954-1958, under the direction of Archbishop Rufino J. Santos of Manila, mainly with the support of the people. Fernando Ocampo, Architect.

From Wiki:


> The tympanum above the central northwest doors bears the Latin inscription _Tibi cordi tuo immaculato concredimus nos ac consecramus_ (English: "To thy Immaculate Heart, entrust us and consecrate us").



Intramuros

The door carvings tell the story of every iteration of the cathedral

Intramuros


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

I did not enter the cathedral because there was an ongoing mass. Capacity is limited to follow the community quarantine protocol, so I'd rather have someone else actually attending the mass take up that slot I was getting.


Intramuros

Anyway, I will return to take images of the interiors, as well as details on the other side of this building, and other buildings in Intramuros. I think I also have other photos from the past, which I may share in the thread in the future.

Facade of Manila Cathedral

Intramuros

*Plaza Roma **and Carlos IV*
Soriano Avenue, Intramuros, Manila
250 meters from Anda Circle Bus Stop
395 meters from Plaza Mexico Ferry Station

Plaza Roma used to be a public square and was considered the center of Manila. Like most main squares in old Spanish-constructed cities, it was surrounded by important civic and ecclesiastic buildings. Originally, the square was surrounded by Ayuntamiento de Manila (former city hall, now the Department of Treasury), the Manila Cathedral, Palacio del Gobernador (housed the governor general of the Spanish East Indies, now an office of the Intramuros Administration), and the Real Audiencia de Manila (the judiciary, but now occupied by the Shipping Center Building.

Plaza Roma with Shipping Center Building in the background

Intramuros

Carlos IV of Spain sent the first batch of smallpox vaccine to the Philippines. To honor him, a statue of him was erected in 1824. The fountain surrounding his monument was built in 1886.

Plaza Roma with Manila Cathedral in the background

Intramuros

Visitor information with Book Stop Intramuros

Intramuros


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great new sets!
I'm glad to know there is a Plaza Mexico in Manila.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photo updates


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

Gratteciel said:


> Great new sets!
> I'm glad to know there is a Plaza Mexico in Manila.


Thank you. When I took that photo, that area was off limits because they're constructing a new bridge and the river walk is being renovated. It's off topic, but I'll add that we have a close relationship with Mexico, particularly the states of Nayarit, Jalisco, and especially Colima and Guerrero, although much of the historic ties had been obscured due to many early Filipino migrants blending in with the local population or being identified as chinos/indios chinos.



christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice new photo updates


Thank you.

Moving on with more Plaza Roma images

Intramuros


Intramuros


Intramuros

*Palacio del Gobernador* *(1976)*
General Luna Street, Intramuros, Manila
150 meters from Anda Circle Bus Stop
404 meters from Plaza Mexico Ferry Station

This used to be the residence of the Governor General, before it was destroyed by an earthquake, and governor general moved to a mansion by the river on the outskirts of the city. The current building is completed 1976, and it houses three government offices - Intramuros Administration, Commission on Elections, and Home Development Mutual Fund.

Intramuros

*Plaza Moriones** (1671?)*
Santa Clara Street, Intramuros, Manila
236 meters from Anda Circle Bus Stop
440 meters from Plaza Mexico Ferry Station

No date of its construction, but it's first visible in a 1671 map of Manila. This square fronts the moat and gate of Fort Santiago. It used to be a parade ground for the military stationed in Fort Santiago and was called Plaza de la Fuerza. Before its 2017 renovation, it was a lush garden that served as a park for many city dwellers.


Intramuros


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Manila


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Manila


Thank you, christos-greece!

More photos of Plaza Moriones

Intramuros

Trees border the parade grounds

Intramuros

Fort Santiago moat was emptied for a time, but in all the visits I can recall, it's always filled with water.

Intramuros

Most of the tall buildings in the background are new. They are in San Nicolas and Port Area districts. The redevelopment of Binondo district north of the river has spilled over these two districts.

Intramuros


Intramuros


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Fort Santiag**o (1593)*
Intramuros, Manila
411 meters from Anda Circle Bus Stop
501 meters from Plaza Mexico Ferry Station

The site of Fort Santiago used to be the location of a palisaded fort of the Tagalog rajahs. It is where the Spanish also established Fort Santiago, one of the most historically important structures in Manila. Constructed during the period of Spanish occupation, it had seen important battles and had served as a prison for many important people, including Jose Rizal, the national hero of the Philippines.


Intramuros

The ornate gate of Fort Santiago is one of the most recognizable landmarks of Manila. Unfortunately for me, the sun was above and a bit behind it, so I was unable to capture its details from a distance

Intramuros

Medio Baluarte de San Francisco

Intramuros


Intramuros

Looking towards the moat and Plaza Moriones

Intramuros


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

Intramuros


Intramuros


Intramuros


Intramuros


Intramuros


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

View from Fort Santiago gate: Plaza Moriones, Palacio del Gobernador and Manila Cathedral clock tower

Intramuros


Intramuros

Transcription:
Fort Santiago
Originally the site of the old fort of Rajah Sulayman, Fort Santiago was rebuilt in stone during the governorships of Santiago de Vera (1584-1590) and Gomez Perez Dasmariñas (1590-1593). The Baluarte de San Miguel, Baluarte de San Lorenzo, and Falsabraga de Santa Barbara strengthened its defenses.

The moat, bridge and tenallon were restored in 1978-1979 by the Air Force Contingent under Major Ocampo, the AFP Lady Corps under Mrs. Helen Espino,and National Historical Institute, with architects Carlos da Silva and Felix N. Imperial, Jr. The gate was restored by Intramuros Administration and restoration of Fort Santiago Complex began in 1983.


Intramuros


Intramuros

*Plaza Armas*

Intramuros by Anthony Corpuz, on Flickr


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

Plaza Armas used to serve as parade grounds surrounded by military barracks and storehouses. Now, it is surrounded by a shrine to national hero Jose Rizal and a theater.

Jose Rizal Shrine

Intramuros

I cannot transcribe or translate the words in the plaque. They're too small in the image.

Intramuros

A statue of Jose Rizal stands at the center of Plaza Armas

Intramuros

This side shows ruins that now serve as a theater for performing arts

Intramuros

Rajah Sulayman Theater is named after the proud Tagalog ruler of Maynila, whose wooden fort is now converted to Fort Santiago during the period of Spanish rule.

Intramuros


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

This side of Plaza Armas faces the entry gate of Fort Santiago

Intramuros

Historical Marker for Tayabas Uprising

Intramuros

Theater

Intramuros

Jose Rizal is a short man. He was once incarcerated in Fort Santiago.

Intramuros

Plaza Armas from Baluarte de Santa Barbara

Intramuros


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Postigo de la Nuestra Senora de Soledad*
It's a riverside park accessible from a small entrance.

The entrance is from the side of the theater

Intramuros


Intramuros


Intramuros

It has several tables with benches

Intramuros

The entrance from the park

Intramuros


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

Park guard

Intramuros

The park has views of Pasig River, San Nicolas and Binondo districts, as well as the Binondo-Intramuros Bridge (U/C in this photo)

Intramuros

*White Cross Memorial*
A memorial for the 600 who died in the Fort Santiago dungeons during WWII

Intramuros

Transcription
In memory of the victims at Fort Santiago

On this site lie the mortal remains of approximately 600 Filipinos. Their bodies were found inside a nearby dungeon where victims of the atrocities perpetrated by the Japanese Imperial Forces were imprisoned during the last days of February 1945.

The Memory of all these unknown victims of Japanese atrocities will live forever in the hearts and minds of Filipinos.


Intramuros


Intramuros


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

*Dungeons*
These originally functions as storage for gun powder and arms.

Intramuros


Intramuros

*Baluarte de Santa Barbara*

Intramuros


Intramuros

*Falsabraga de Media Naranja*

Intramuros


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

Buildings from across the river - San Nicolas and Port Area districts

Intramuros


Intramuros


Intramuros


Intramuros

All images in this Intramuros walking tour were taken 17 June 2021. Map of walking tour from Puerta Isabel II to Falsabraga de Media Naranja in Fort Santiago.

Urban Manila

Areas covered in previous tour in Ermita (green) and recent one in Intramuros (red)

Urban Manila


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Manila


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Manila


Thank you, CG!

We'll move on to a new city - Makati. It's known as the financial capital of the country and has the most number of skyscrapers within Metro Manila and in the country. At the heart of Makati Central Business District is Ayala Triangle.

*Ayala Triangle*
Ayala Avenue, Makati
Beside Stock Exchange bus stop
1.3 km from MRT 3 Ayala Station
1.9 km from MRT 3 Buendia Station

Ayala Triangle is located at the center of Makati CBD. It is also the largest park in the district. It's borders are Ayala Avenue, Paseo de Roxas and Makati Avenue.

*Nielson Tower** (1937)*
With its entrance facing Makati Avenue, Nielson Tower is the sole surviving building back when 2-hectare Ayala Triangle was called Nielson Field (42 hectares), which functioned as an airport. It is named after New Zealand-born Laurie Nielson, who is both a businessman and an aviation enthusiasts. When this Manila airport was inaugurated in 1937, it was considered the biggest and best-equipped in Asia.


Ayala Triangle
The building survived the December 9, 1941 siege by the Japanese forces, who turned it into a radio tower and their headquarters. Commercial flights have resumed postwar. At some point, it had served several airlines offering several destinations (names in old form):

Imperial Japanese Airlines - Matsuyama, Tokyo
KLM - Djakarta
Pan American - Bangkok, Calcutta, Guam, Hong Kong, Macau, Midway Island, Honolulu, San Pedro, Shanghai-Longhua, Wake Island
Philippine Aerial Taxi Company - Baguio, Paracale
Philippine Air Lines - Baguio, Butuan, Cairo, Calcutta, Cebu (Lahug), Guam, Hong Kong, Iloilo, Karachi, Kwajalein, London-Heathrow, Madrid, Rome, San Pedro, Shanghai-Longhua, Tagbilaran
Northwest - Anchorage, San Francisco, Seattle, Seoul, Shanghai-Longhua, Tokyo


Ayala Triangle
The building had undergone multiple renovations to cater to whatever it is used for. Between 1996 and 2014, it was home to Filipinas Heritage Library, which had since transferred to Ayala Museum. From 2014 to present, it serves as a pricey restaurant called Blackbird.


Ayala Triangle
40 hectares (out of the total 42) of Nielson Field was converted into commercial areas when it was replaced by Nichols Field as the primary gateway to the Philippines (closer to the current Ninoy Aquino International Airport [MNL]). Its runways now serve as the avenues that border the park.


Ayala Triangle
At one point in its existence, Ayala Triangle used to be a field that held football matches. Today, it's a popular place for jogging. On a regular weeknight, it's teeming with jogging yuppies from Makati offices and condos.


Ayala Triangle


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

Ayala Triangle
Sometime in the early 2010s (I can't find a source for exact year), a newly built strip of restaurants opened in the park for al fresco dining. During the time I took the picture, these were all closed for renovation. It may be a good idea to renovate since indoor dining had been restricted for a long time due to the lockdowns of the past two years anyway.


Ayala Triangle

*Ayala Triangle Gardens Towers - North*
The latest additions to Ayala Triagle are these two glassy and shiny new towers designed by SOM. The taller one is Ayala Triangle Gardens North (192.6 m) (SSC ROS thread). Completed June 2021, it has retail spaces in the first few floors and the rest are for offices. The shorter, 87m building (20 floors) will be the new home of Mandarin Oriental Hotel. The old Mandarin was demolished years ago, in a lot across Ayala Triangle, on the Paseo-Makati Avenue intersection.


Ayala Triangle


Ayala Triangle
People practicing Arnis, the most popular Filipino martial arts.


Ayala Triangle


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

Ayala Triangle
The indigenous term for Arnis is Kali, which means blades, and also fencing. Arnis is an indigenized form of the archaic Spanish word _arnés_, which means armour, but can also mean weapon. Another word for the sport is Escrima, which has roots in the Spanish word _esgrima._


Ayala Triangle


Ayala Triangle


Ayala Triangle


Ayala Triangle


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

Ayala Triangle
A better view of Ayala Triangle Gardens Towers. Also visible is its landscaped podium at the base.


Ayala Triangle


Ayala Triangle


Ayala Triangle


Ayala Triangle
The building on the left is Ayala Tower One. It used to be home to the Philippine Stock Exchange.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Manila, weirdo


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great photos and I really appreciate your explanations; they make everything more interesting.


----------

